
HTTP/2 comes to Firebase Hosting - ShanaM
https://firebase.googleblog.com/2016/09/http2-comes-to-firebase-hosting.html
======
realraghavgupta
Firebase is really good to start with and easily scalable. The easy
integration in applications is the best part. And with http/2, the whole
ecosystem will benefit. website on Http/2 with ssl.

------
thesandlord
The best part of Firebase hosting is the free custom domain support + CDN +
SSL cert. HTTP/2 is icing on the cake. Nice job!

(Disclosure: I work for Google)

~~~
chrstphrknwtn
This is true, but at the moment Firbase hosting only supports a single
subdomain across all projects account wide... so it's not possible to have two
projects on two subdomains.

